# Tony Morelli and Dan Hart



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Any chance you can post a link? Having trouble finding it on FB


----------



## LadyBowhunter12 (Jul 2, 2014)

shiftydog said:


> Any chance you can post a link? Having trouble finding it on FB


https://www.facebook.com/3D-U-982240668532929/

This should get you there.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Where is 3D-U?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Sonny. The response to this announcement has been amazing.


aread said:


> Where is 3D-U?


Petersburg, TN. We're rural, which gives us plenty of room to do the things we want to do but we are centric to the ASA and IBO footprints. Larger towns for lodging and entertainment that are still convenient (well under 30 minutes) to the facility are Fayetteville, Lynchburg, Lewisburg and Shelbyville.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

